# Where did the term "boxing" come from?



## yak sao (Feb 28, 2018)

I've heard various speculations but nothing concrete. Anybody here know where the word comes from?


----------



## Danny T (Feb 28, 2018)

When looking at the etymology of the term Box / boxing:
"a blow," circa. 1300, related to Middle Dutch boke, Middle High German buc, and Danish bask, all meaning "a blow" or "with the fist".

"to beat, thrash, strike with the fist or hand". Meaning "to fight with the fists" is from 1560s


----------



## Swanson (Mar 22, 2018)

WOW!!!!!!
What a answer 
Don't think I can add anything to that


----------

